# Smoker or Dehydrator??



## johnnyjerky (Jul 17, 2008)

ive been smoking my meat then placing it on the dehydrator, should i just stick with smoking it til ready or is the dehydrator the way to go, 
see my recipes for bbq and jerky at www.johnnyjerky.com


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a dehydrator.. mostly due to the fact that my smokers are all too hot... tried it once and it was not good.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 17, 2008)

I've ruined a lot of good cow because my GOSM couldn't get anywhere near 140. My new smoker can. Otherwise your method makes perfect sense! Most of my friends don't even consider using a smoker and go straight to a dehydrator or oven.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2008)

Bear, I've used my GOSM for making jerky, I placed 9 or 10 briquettes in my wood chip pan with some small wood chunks and left the door slightly ajar. It's been a long while back and I think Monty tried something similar but got rained out.


----------



## debiandog (Feb 26, 2009)

Dehydrating is removing water not cooking.  As much as I love my smoker I dry meat in the dehydrator.  I have a "pro" one that I love.





but I have seen a box fan, stack of cheap house air filters and a bungee cord do just as a good of a job.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 26, 2009)

www.johnnyjerky.com[/quote]

Dude, you're the one with the website, you should be
telling us what to do......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Looks really nice BTW)

I personally, start & finish mine in the smoker.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 26, 2009)

I do my Jerky in my dehydrator. been making it for years!
long before I had my smokers. I use a D-10 from sausage maker 
turns out perfect every time


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a dehydrater fan.


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been experimenting using my El' Cheapo Brinkmann 2 door verticle and I find it works out good. I build the smallest fire using a Kingsford Blue Bag and Cowboy Lump combo. 2lbs of thin sliced bottom round and my own marinade soaked for 12 hrs. I've used Pecan,Hickory,Apple,White Oak,Red Oak,Cherry and Alder for smokes. I think it turns out great. Not like the store bought stuff that's like chewing on old Goodyears....but more like "cooked" with a bit of resistance.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 2 dehydrators-use them for everything but jerky-use my ECB's with a few chunks of lump-I dry my jerkey not cook it so is 110,and yes I cure first.


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 28, 2009)

Smoking meat for jerky in my opinion is the way to go. But as others have stated, most cannot smoke at the low levels that are needed. I use my old Big Chief electric smoker for making jerky and it works like a champ. I have also used my dehydrator on several occasions but if I had to pick between the two, the big chief wins hands down. If you only do a small amount, you could even get by on the little chief. Both of them can usually be found on Craigslist for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## curious aardvark (Jul 31, 2009)

it's down to temp. Most american jerky (yes there are other types) is dried at around 150f. This cooks the meat very slowly and is also a good temp to dry it out. 
Also a fairly easy temp to acheive in most smokers. 
I did a batch half and half recently. Half smoked half in the dehydrator. Both at same temp. 
To be honest the only difference is the smoke flavour and the fact that the smoked stuff is cured (by the nitrous oxide in the smoke) I don't add cure salt to my jerky marinades.
Texture is the same. Time was the same. 
So basically it;'s just down to individual choice :-)

marinade I used in case you want to try something different ;-)


----------



## checkerfred (Aug 13, 2011)

I've always made jerky in a dehydrator with just spices and a salty marinade like soy and Dales Seasoning...I let it sit overnight then dehydrate...I don't use any nitrites...if you smoke it at the same temp, and even leave the smoker door open some, would it be the same as dehydrating? should I use nitrites?


----------



## mrcarcrazy (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the Green cheapo smoker from Lowes (the brand escapes me right now).  but I have had no problem getting the temp proper.  I don't use a cure, as I get the temp up for the first 30 mins, then bring it back down to ~140-150. and keep it there for 3-4hrs as needed.  My jerky is amazing according to co-workers/family....so it is doable (even in a cheap smoker), you just have to pay attention to the temps.  I smoke w/ charcoal and mesquite for 2 hrs, then take the mesquite out.(greatly decreasing the smoke)


----------



## alelover (Nov 2, 2011)

I do mine in my chargriller with SFB. Do it between 125 and 150 degrees. I don't have a dehydrator. Has anyone done half the time in smoker and finish in the dehydrator?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 2, 2011)

Both


----------



## sqwib (Nov 2, 2011)

Another old one resurrected.


----------



## viper1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been doing it in my Bradley. It does a very good job. Easy to hold low temps. Have been playing with a idea to build a pretty good size evaporator from wood. Then I would smoke in Bradley and slow dry in dehydrator. I do have two now but small and don't like them. Ones the rondo not sure of other. But principle is easy and heat really is not required all though this one will have.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

alelover said:


> Has anyone done half the time in smoker and finish in the dehydrator?




This is exactly what I was thinking about trying with some goose meat my brother gave me. Give it a little smoke for a few hours then move it to the dehydrator. I have never smoked jerky so maybe I should try some using both methods and  also some using the smoker the whole time. I have been meaning to do some searching on the forum. Someone has to have done the smoke/dehydrate combo in the past.


----------



## viper1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I like to smoke also then dehydrate. I prefer jerky and not cooked meat. Some like it cooked though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I guess I must bare my soul and fess up.  I use a dehydrator for jerky and dare I say a little of the liqued stuff for smoke flavor in my jerky.  Ok crucify me!  LOL


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

Rick,

Sounds like you need to try the smoker/dehydrator combo so you can tell me and Ross how it works.


----------



## steevieg (Dec 30, 2011)

I did the smoker then dehydrator combo 2 weekends ago with some "London Broil" (I know that's a cooking method and not a cut of meat, but I'm not sure which cut it was - Top round maybe?).

I hung the cured, marinated and sliced pieces on toothpicks between the slats on the top grate of my WSM and used about 6 pieces of BB Kingsford and the smallest slivers of pecan wood I could find.  There were left on there for about 3 hours then into the dehydrator for about 5 hours or so.  They turned out fantastic.


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

That's all I need to hear Steevie.


----------



## excelemp (Dec 4, 2012)

so it is not necessary to dehydrate then smoke?


----------



## paul catt (Jan 10, 2013)

I am a dehydrator fan myself .. I use liq smoke in my jerky and then dry it till it snaps like a twig ...I love it chewy ..and  lol I dont eat it as fast ...oh  and Im a noob here so could someone tell me what a GOSM is ?

Thanks


----------



## 4 seasons jerky (Nov 30, 2016)

I have never gone the smoking method. Ever since making my own jerky recipes, I've always used a Nesco dehydrator. By this point, I've gotten very comfortable with it and seems very easy to use and clean up after. I started a craft jerky site to promote my brand of jerky flavors since being well received by friends and family. Perhaps one day I will try smoking and see the difference.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 30, 2016)

Cured,marinated then cold smoked for couple hours then into the dehydrator.


----------



## baddog (Dec 26, 2016)

Paul Catt said:


> I am a dehydrator fan myself .. I use liq smoke in my jerky and then dry it till it snaps like a twig ...I love it chewy ..and  lol I dont eat it as fast ...oh  and Im a noob here so could someone tell me what a GOSM is ?
> 
> Thanks


[h2]Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain[/h2]


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2016)

I use my dehydrator a lot !!!!   drying vegetables, fruits,herbs and spices...  I could use my MES without smoke...  I can control the heat from close to ambient upward...   but the dehydrator is fan forced and so easy to use the MES is out of the question....


----------



## maryleeanna (Feb 7, 2017)

What about vegetables? How we get dry vegetables?


----------



## skipdiggidy (May 4, 2017)

Has anyone put a smoking tube inside of a glass front dehydrator


----------



## noxwaste (May 18, 2017)

Holy crap.. Talk about thread necrophilia, gawt dammnnn...


----------

